# مشروع تكييف كامل يعمل بالتشللر به جميع ملفات الحسابات (excel, elite, taco & drawings)



## islam8hani (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم إني أسألك رضاك والجنه وأعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

روابط بديلة من رفع المهندس mohamed mech
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/7Ww9AlDQ/Binder000.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/mmnXbfke...R_PROJECT.html

أو من المرفقات


*


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## mohamed mech (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس اسلام و رزقك الجنة


----------



## emhdisam (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عظمة علعظمة يا بطل جار التحميل


----------



## hsfarid (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل نشكرك جميعنا لو امكن ارسال الرسومات بالاوتوكاد و فايلات الاكسل ب اوفس 2003 
و نشكرك


----------



## berd (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استازى طبعن عرفت انا مين ونبقا نكمل كلمنا على التليفون


----------



## eng_mun3m (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## majdy82 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ظماي انت (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي و جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووور


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
بس توقع طوفان اساله من الناس
يا ريت تتحملنا


----------



## hammmouda (9 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you any way but please could some one put another link because i can't download the file every time i tray to do i get a small rar file (75 octs) and it damaged ; please another link


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## islam8hani (9 سبتمبر 2009)

hsfarid قال:


> اخى الفاضل نشكرك جميعنا لو امكن ارسال الرسومات بالاوتوكاد و فايلات الاكسل ب اوفس 2003
> و نشكرك


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


واليكم الملفات المطلوبة ( office 2003+Auto Cad)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشة ومداد كلماته


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب ممكن اطمع فى كرمك و تبعت لنا الكراك بتاع الايليت دكت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي في الله
وعسى الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك بفضل الشهر الكريم

جاري التحميل للاطلاع والمناقشه

في رعايه الله


----------



## islam8hani (9 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طيب ممكن اطمع فى كرمك و تبعت لنا الكراك بتاع الايليت دكت[/QUOTE
> 
> للأسف مش ممكن لأنه ملك للشركة التى أعمل بها.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر للمشروع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

جارى التحميل


----------



## zanitty (9 سبتمبر 2009)

islam8hani قال:


> zanitty قال:
> 
> 
> > طيب ممكن اطمع فى كرمك و تبعت لنا الكراك بتاع الايليت دكت[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## usamaawad40 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير ياباشا على المجهود الطيب والله يعوضك الجنه بجاه الشهر الفضيل


----------



## bryar (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## berd (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*هذه نسخه من الايليت دكت كراك*



zanitty قال:


> طيب ممكن اطمع فى كرمك و تبعت لنا الكراك بتاع الايليت دكت




Elite.Software.Ductsize.v6.01.233
هذه نسخة من البرنامج مع الكراك ويمكن ان لا تستعمل برنامج الكراك
وقد ارفقت ملفين ductw.wef و drawbrd.wef عليك فقط وضعهم فى مجلد البرنامج داخل program file وسوف يقوم بتسجيل البرنامج وفتح المشاريع الكبيرة التى مع البرنامج
:73::5::75::20:


----------



## zanitty (10 سبتمبر 2009)

berd قال:


> elite.software.ductsize.v6.01.233
> هذه نسخة من البرنامج مع الكراك ويمكن ان لا تستعمل برنامج الكراك
> وقد ارفقت ملفين ductw.wef و drawbrd.wef عليك فقط وضعهم فى مجلد البرنامج داخل program file وسوف يقوم بتسجيل البرنامج وفتح المشاريع الكبيرة التى مع البرنامج
> :73::5::75::20:


و الله يا باشا تستاهل كوبايه قمر الدين 
بس للاسف الملف المضغوط جواه فولدر فاضى مش عارف بقى ايه الموضوع 
و بالنسبه لطريقه الكراك انا عارف الطريقه لان كل الايليت بيتعملوا بنفس الطريقه اللى انت شرحتها
يا ريت بقى تبعت الملفات تانى عشان حفيت وراهم و معرفتش اجيبهم


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## berd (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*برنامج ايليت دكت*



zanitty قال:


> و الله يا باشا تستاهل كوبايه قمر الدين
> بس للاسف الملف المضغوط جواه فولدر فاضى مش عارف بقى ايه الموضوع
> و بالنسبه لطريقه الكراك انا عارف الطريقه لان كل الايليت بيتعملوا بنفس الطريقه اللى انت شرحتها
> يا ريت بقى تبعت الملفات تانى عشان حفيت وراهم و معرفتش اجيبهم



انا بعتذر جدا على ان الملف انة فاضى على ما انى متاكد من وضع الملفات به
للعلم يوجد ملف لم اضعة keymaker.exe
لان بعض برامج مقاومة الفيروسات تشتبة انه به فيرس ولاكنك لا تحتاجة اذا اتبعت الطريقة فى المشاركة السابقة واعتذر مرة اخرى وخبرنى بما يحدث


----------



## berd (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*برنامج مع الكراك Ductsize 6.01.223*

البرنامج مع الكراك ولكن احترس من برامج مقاومة الفيروسات
كلمة السر 
www.arab-eng.org
http://rapidshare.com/files/278210311/Ductsize.rar.html
يمكن نسخ الملف DrawBrd.wef والملف Ductw.wef الى مجلد البرنامج وعدم استعمال الملفات الاخرى(keymaker.exe وkeymaker_db.exe) واستخدام الملف ducsetup.exe
والله الموفق


----------



## zanitty (11 سبتمبر 2009)

berd قال:


> انا بعتذر جدا على ان الملف انة فاضى على ما انى متاكد من وضع الملفات به
> للعلم يوجد ملف لم اضعة keymaker.exe
> لان بعض برامج مقاومة الفيروسات تشتبة انه به فيرس ولاكنك لا تحتاجة اذا اتبعت الطريقة فى المشاركة السابقة واعتذر مرة اخرى وخبرنى بما يحدث


وصل يا استازى 
بالفعل الكى مايكر يراه اغلب مضادات الفايروسات على انه تروجان و اعرف الطريقه التى تفضلت بشرحها 
اشكرك على اهتمامك بوضع ملفات الكراك


berd قال:


> البرنامج مع الكراك ولكن احترس من برامج مقاومة الفيروسات
> كلمة السر
> www.arab-eng.org
> http://rapidshare.com/files/278210311/ductsize.rar.html
> ...


يستحسن عمل موضوع جديد مستقل للبرنامج حتى يستفيد منه الجميع لانه ليس كل الاعضاء سيدخلون الموضوع هنا و ان دخلوه لن يقرؤا جميع الردود لان اغلبها تكون عباره عن شكر فيظن البعض و انا منهم كثيرا انه لا فائده من اكمال قراءه التشكرات


----------



## احمد محمود رضوان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبركاته 
اعتقد التصميم اهم المراحل لمهندس الناجح


----------



## zanitty (11 سبتمبر 2009)

قصدك لمهندس التصميم الناجح 
كل مهندس له مجاله و مش شرط لو انا مش قوى فى التركيبات ابقى مهندس تصميم فاشل او مش قوى فى التصميم ابقى مهندس صيانه فاشل 
يا ريت تكون فهمت قصدى


----------



## islam8hani (12 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> قصدك لمهندس التصميم الناجح
> كل مهندس له مجاله و مش شرط لو انا مش قوى فى التركيبات ابقى مهندس تصميم فاشل او مش قوى فى التصميم ابقى مهندس صيانه فاشل
> يا ريت تكون فهمت قصدى



ما هو المفهوم العام للثقافة؟
يجب أن تعلم كل شئ عن شئ واحد ، وأن تعلم شئ عن كل شئ.


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2009)

islam8hani قال:


> ما هو المفهوم العام للثقافة؟
> يجب أن تعلم كل شئ عن شئ واحد ، وأن تعلم شئ عن كل شئ.


شكرا للتوضيح مع انى مش فاهم ايه علاقه ده باللى قاله الاخ احمد رضوان و اللى انت اقتبست ردى عليه
رمضان كريم
سلام عليكم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه بجد موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islam8hani (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جداول نادرة لتصميم الدكت*

وبأذن الله سوف أقوم برفع ملفات أخري لجداول تصميم التشللر.
وفقكم الله لكل خير.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1269960#post1269960


----------



## islam8hani (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تنسونا بالدعاء في هذا الفضيل*

الأخوة الأحباب لاتنسونا بالدعاء وخصوصا في هذا الشهر الفضيل .


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير و ربارك بك


----------



## عمر الامارات (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohdw (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ما شاء الله
الله ينور
لكن ممكن خدمة يا اخي معلش طول بالك علي
انا نزلت البرنامج ل دكت سايز
و نزلت الكراك
لكن لحد الان ما بيعمل بشكل كامل يعني بس 6 مخارج هواء
مع الهلم انه اشتغل بشكل تام على ملفاتك و باكثر من 6 مخارج
لكن عندما ابدأ ملف جديد و ادخل 7 مخارج عن طريق الرسم ما بياخد الا 6 
هل الكرار لا يعمل في حالة الرسم؟؟؟ ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## islam8hani (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*جداول حسابات ال Pipes*

جداول حسابات ال Pipes


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2009)

عاوز منك طلب يا مهندس اسلام 
باين كده انك ما شاء الله متمكن 
متيجى تعمل لنا موضوع و تلمنا حواليك و تاخدنا فى ريحك و تحت جناحك ة تشرحلنا الهاب خطوه خطوه و لو عاوز مساعده (مش مساعده فى الشرح يعنى) انا تحت امرك 
ها قلت ايه


----------



## النكد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thanks bash mohandes


----------



## islam8hani (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*أخي الحبيب Zanitty*



zanitty قال:


> عاوز منك طلب يا مهندس اسلام
> باين كده انك ما شاء الله متمكن
> متيجى تعمل لنا موضوع و تلمنا حواليك و تاخدنا فى ريحك و تحت جناحك ة تشرحلنا الهاب خطوه خطوه و لو عاوز مساعده (مش مساعده فى الشرح يعنى) انا تحت امرك
> ها قلت ايه



تحت أمرك يا أخي الحبيب، كل ما أحتاجة هو بعض الوقت .
بالفعل أعددت منذ سنتين تقريباً شرح وافي باللغة العربية لكل أمر في الهاب ، وسوف أدعم هذا الشرح بالصور من البرنامج نفسة،


----------



## احسان الشبل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## zanitty (16 سبتمبر 2009)

islam8hani قال:


> تحت أمرك يا أخي الحبيب، كل ما أحتاجة هو بعض الوقت .
> بالفعل أعددت منذ سنتين تقريباً شرح وافي باللغة العربية لكل أمر في الهاب ، وسوف أدعم هذا الشرح بالصور من البرنامج نفسة،


خلاص منتظرين شرح ال هاب
بس انا يا جميل طلبت منك الايليت 
يعنى اتورطت فى الاتنين يا قمر
اخ
انا كنت فاكر نفسى طلبت لايليت بس لقيتنى كتبتها فعلا الهاب 
انا مرضتش اعدل اللى كتبته غلط  بس يا ريت نلاقى حد بجد يشرح الايليت


----------



## magdyphilip (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وتابع العمل


----------



## amr fathy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssef hbibo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

merci


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## نبيل خالد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*



islam8hani قال:


> جداول حسابات ال pipes



بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على اسهاماتك الرائعة


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك اللهخيرا*



majdy82 قال:


> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نبيل خالد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على اسهاماتك الرائعة[/qجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## bsma100 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks aloooooooot go ahead


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك بك و بعلمك و نفعك بعملك ........


----------



## نور محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين شرح للهاب بفارغ الصبر ارجو الاسراع في رفعه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أكتوبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طيب ممكن اطمع فى كرمك و تبعت لنا الكراك بتاع الايليت دكت


 
يا باشا الكراك تحت امرك​


----------



## حسام الدينن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك وجعل اللة هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## على عنبه (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سمير شربك (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وجاري التحميل


----------



## islam8hani (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*Health Care Facilities_2005*

هذا المرجع لجميع الاقسام وليس قسم التكييف فقط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/47170d1257144509-health_care_facilities_2005.rar


----------



## driss1982 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين اتمنى ان تزودوني بكل ماهو جديد في مجال التكييف وخصوصا التكييف المركزي جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله في مجهودكم


----------



## 000403 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك .... 
إبتسم...
فإن هناك من... يحبك...
يعتنى بك...
يحميك ...
ينصرك...
يسمعك ...
يراك...
انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )





قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات ممتازه بارك الله فيك ياأخ إسلام


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و زدنا اكرمك الله


----------



## عمرؤ20 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## eng_taha_a (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## MKH_R7G (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التحميل
موضوع رائع جدا وشكر خاص لك أخ ilam8hani على المعلومات المفيدة و إن شاء الله تكون هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
وفقك الله إلى كل خير ودمتم طيبين


----------



## كاسر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات مفيدة للغاية

عاجز عن شكرك


----------



## rwanm (4 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم على ها الموضوع


----------



## rwanm (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا وشكرا الك


----------



## wael22009 (8 فبراير 2010)

بارک الله فيک


----------



## م0بشار (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 0


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (8 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششكككككككككككووووووووورررر


----------



## saloo6565 (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك*
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## faissal djouambi (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوروجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير داونلووووووووووود


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (3 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## zabusnina (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا حاولت تنزيل الملف بس الملف ماعاوز ينزل


----------



## حسام محمد (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا معلم 
مشروع حلو


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 مارس 2010)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م محمود مهران (4 مارس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## صلاح زكري (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد دوالي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد حجازي (4 مارس 2010)

thank you man nice work


----------



## ahmed ramzi (4 مارس 2010)

اخي لا استطيع فتح الملفات بعد التحميل ماهو البرنامج المطلوب 
وشكرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عن خيرا


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين200 (8 مارس 2010)

*لكم مني ومن كل طلاب هذا التخصص جزيل الشكر والتقدير *


----------



## حسين200 (8 مارس 2010)

*لكم مني ومن كل طلاب هذا التخصص جزيل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## kalosh (8 مارس 2010)

*مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك*​


----------



## احمد الجزائر (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (12 مارس 2010)

ياشباب لو حدعنده مشروع تكييف مركزي يحتوي علي جميع البيانات الواجب توافرها لحساب الاحمال يرفعه علشان اريد ان اعمل المشروع بنفسي وشكرا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (12 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع مشكور عليه


----------



## ama2828 (13 مارس 2010)

tha*nk you a lot*​


----------



## اسعد المياحي (14 مارس 2010)

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## SALIM.ALI (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و في مجهودك الطيب


----------



## بطا (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar-sl (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## pora (9 أبريل 2010)

Thank u


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_hma_power (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل واسالك هل من مزيد


----------



## حيو الأسد (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل وهدا لمشروعي


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع
هل ممكن شرح مبسط عن برنامج taco لحساب أقطار البايبات والمضخة . ماهي المعطيات وماهي النتائج من استخدام هذا البرنامج
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## islam8hani (27 أبريل 2010)

*أرجو الذهاب إلى موضوعي الأول*



magdygamal_8 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع
> هل ممكن شرح مبسط عن برنامج taco لحساب أقطار البايبات والمضخة . ماهي المعطيات وماهي النتائج من استخدام هذا البرنامج
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
أرجو الذهاب إلى موضوعي الأول أخر صفحة سوف تجد المطلوب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84258.html


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك جزيا الشكر ولكن ارجو تزويدي بنسخة من بزنامج hap مع مفتاح السري للبرنامج اذا كان يحتاجه مع تمنياتي لكم التوفيق


----------



## lharcha (28 أبريل 2010)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## spyeng_85 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (29 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## عادل 1980 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا هندسة
انت راجل تمام
الله يباركلك


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Atatri (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## lharcha (24 مايو 2010)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل على الملف*​


----------



## amr fathy (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## ضيف سليمان (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الجهود
وبرجاء أريد شرح مفصل للهاب
وبرجاء الاخوة التركيز فى هذا الموضوع لانه موضع اختلاف
وشكرا


----------



## هشام العمدة (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## amirreza_kn (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abo .saqr (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين وربنا يبارك فيك وربنا يذيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مفاجآتك طيبة و تستحق التقدير و رفع القبعة تحية لمجهودك و عطائك و لشخصك الكريم


----------



## المهنـــــدس (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ورزقك الجنة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## ahmedff (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*Many thanks*

many thanks


----------



## eng_eldeeb (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس


----------



## abuyousf (31 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## RAMOO2005 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## superstar_egy7 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

فييييييييييييين الداتا يا هندسة ؟


----------



## sarmed64 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## mahrous osman (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## shpm (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammarakef (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي اين المشروع لانه لا يوجد شيئ ظاهر عندي


----------



## رامى زياده (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع 
بس مش لاقى رابط التحميل


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fofofo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هو فين اللينك اصلا ؟؟!! وعموما شكرا


----------



## emadabdullah (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اين الملف


----------



## مستريورك (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مقدما


----------



## mboschi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*There are no attached files


----------



## خضر سلوم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد ان ارفع موضوع ماذا اعمل


----------



## خضر سلوم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة في رفع الملفات


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخوانى فين الملف 
فين المشروع 
و ياريت حد يشوفلنا برنامج تاكو لحسن انا مش لاقيه خااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## mnar20022 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الرابط يارعاك الله 
حسبنا ه موجود لكن ....؟


----------



## صيانة المباني (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرن


----------



## engineer.squ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## nofal (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مهدى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

رلاىلل


----------



## فريد الفقية (28 ديسمبر 2010)

very nice wallah


----------



## ibraessa (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي اين المشروع؟


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي وامنياتي للجميع وللاخ اسلام بالتوفيق والنجاح ولكني لم اجد اي مشروع فهل من الممكن ان احصل على الرابط مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## pora (28 ديسمبر 2010)

فين ....................................


----------



## سعيد زمزم (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## HEMEH (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## عمروعزت مصر (15 يناير 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## avoona (30 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عامر (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اين الملف


----------



## صقرقريش (2 فبراير 2011)

اين الملف


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (3 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف أقول أية


----------



## nofal (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (9 فبراير 2011)

where is the file


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (15 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله كنت فاكر انى انا لوحدى اللى مش شايف الملف بس طلع فيه ناس تانية اخى العزيز مشكور ع المجهود بس فيييييييييييين الملف؟


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتة
مـــــا شاء الله عليك اخي الفاضل تبدو عليك ملامح التميز 
اشكرك علي مجهودك


----------



## Ahmad Okour (17 مارس 2011)

يا أخوان وين الملفات .... مش باين أنو فيه مرفقات في الموضوع


----------



## pe_po (30 مارس 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddd


----------



## alimustafa (6 أبريل 2011)

how to calculate the face velocity for the diffusers


----------



## it_hejazi (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (7 أبريل 2011)

أين ملف التجميل


----------



## ammarakef (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اي شخص من الي نزلوا الملفات يضعوا لنا الرابط لانو مش باين عندي


----------



## ahmedpem (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الزاكر (17 أبريل 2011)

يا اخى الربط مش شغال والربط الاخر الضغوط بعد فك الضغط الفيل فاضى بردو-------------ةشكرا


----------



## senior-am (25 أبريل 2011)

مجهووود جباار ومعلووومات قيمة يشكر الجميع عليهااا


----------



## mymorning08 (25 أبريل 2011)

فيييين المشروع :اقدم تحياتى ودعواتى ان يجازىكم الف خير


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

*بعد اذن الاخوه الكرام*

ماهو اللى عنده يرفعه فى ميزان حسنلته على نفس الصفحه ولا الى استفاد استفاد وخلاص


----------



## خلدون النجار (27 أبريل 2011)

كيف حال الجميع، كيف ممكن نحمل البرنامج على جهزي الشخصي

مع الشكر


----------



## باسم عبده (5 مايو 2011)

*تمااام*

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام ياااااااااااااااااخى:15::70::63:


----------



## جهاد سستم (5 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محب الميكانيكا (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا،،،وجاري التحميل


----------



## sherif omar (14 مايو 2011)

where is the project


----------



## هيما هيما (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيما هيما (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amirhelmy (16 مايو 2011)

برجاء رفع المشروع مرة تانية حيث انه تم حذفه من المرفقات وجزاكم الله خيرا علي كل شئ


----------



## db_diya (16 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (16 مايو 2011)

salamo 3alikom... mafysh link zaher 3ndy?!!!!!! a3mel eh


----------



## ابوجلفة (18 مايو 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان الحسنات*


----------



## eng.mostafasalem (18 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جدا*

الله يبارك فيك يا أخي


----------



## drakola_dark (20 مايو 2011)

هو فين ملف التحميل


----------



## marwan625 (20 مايو 2011)

فين اللينكات


----------



## سامح طراد (20 مايو 2011)

أخى العزيز الملف غير موجود


----------



## a.alsirgany (21 مايو 2011)

هيه فين الملفات يا جماعه


----------



## محمد هداية (23 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## forat issac (31 مايو 2011)

مشروع متكامل يمكن الاستفادة منه


----------



## amakali (13 يونيو 2011)

هو الموضوع فين ولا انا اتاخرت


----------



## arfan1 (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sabaja (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## badreco_73 (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## eng:tarek (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دمتم بخير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ياجماعة الخير الملف غير موجود 
ياريت حد ينزله من فضلكم
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## مساعد طيار (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرررر


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أين الملف؟


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي والله


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ونفعنا بك


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وبارك في كل من يشارك بالفائدة


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مش عارف من غير المنتدي كنا هنلاقي فين الكنوز دي


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم بارك في كل مهندس يشارك ويفيد


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني واضيف موضوعات متكاملة ومفيدة


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم آمين


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

في التكييف


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وفي التغذية


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وفي الصرف


----------



## صبري محمد توفيق (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وفي مكافحة الحريق


----------



## abuyaser (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## mahamed salah (22 سبتمبر 2011)

فين هذا الملف لو سمحتم


----------



## حوداالشافعي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## انس مكي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## المهندس السليمي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

وين المشروع كل العالم شكراً شكراً ولا فيه رابط تحميل 

يا اخوان وين الملفات 

اذا كانت الملفات محذوف فل يحذف الموضوع لانه لافائده

يا اخوان نبغى نستفيد ياليت احد يضع رابط للمفات هنا 


تحياتي


----------



## ahmed0912652702 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you brother, but where is the file and the pictures or the attachments? I can't see anything


----------



## mohamed garfey (4 أكتوبر 2011)

good


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مغلق لعدم احتوائه على أية ملفات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم وضع روابط بديلة بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وحيد الخلية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة ألف خير


----------



## ahmed0912652702 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (7 أكتوبر 2011)

روعة روعة فعلا دائما المهندس محمد منقذ اللحظات الحرجة جزاك الله كل خير مهندسنا و استاذنا و ربنا يجعل كل عمل صالح في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moga_50 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## السيد فرحات عمر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام مسلم (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoheary (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## abdelrahim (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك*


----------



## فاعل خير (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وألف شكر


----------



## مهندس بديع (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وأسال الله لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ml1988ml (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ml1988ml (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghost man (17 ديسمبر 2011)

خزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## moamar_1970 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you so much, may allah bless you


----------



## عصمان محمد عصمان (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عصمان محمد عصمان (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## e-rsha (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mohammed1989 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohammed1989 (15 يناير 2012)

*السلامة عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
اخواني انا طالب هندسة مباني ومعي مشروع تكييف وتبريد ووجد هاذا المشروع وحملتو لاكن مش عارف شو البرنامج الي بشغلو وارجو منكم حد ايفيدني كيف اشغل هاد الملفات وجزاكم الله خير
*​


----------



## eng_mohammed1989 (15 يناير 2012)

​ *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا طالب هندسة مباني ومعي مشروع تكييف وتبريد ووجد هاذا المشروع وحملتو لاكن مش عارف شو البرنامج الي بشغلو وارجو منكم حد ايفيدني كيف اشغل هاد الملفات وجزاكم الله خير
​*​


----------



## drmady (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ،، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## nabe (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ياسين طاهر (17 فبراير 2012)

اثابك الله عن كل حرف بالف الف حسنة


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وذادك من العلم ما تنفع به نفسك والناس


----------



## mamdoh1979 (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sewarka (12 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي الفاضل و بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## sewarka (12 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي الفاضل بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## وائل البرعى (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## المهندس الحالم (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## islam8hani (25 أبريل 2012)

*ملفات المشروع*

أرجو إعلام كل من كان يريد تلك الملفات

برجاء دراسة المشروع بكاملة قبل إرسال أي إستفسار وترك الاستفسارات للنهاية .


----------



## hikal007 (27 أبريل 2012)

islam8hani قال:


> أرجو إعلام كل من كان يريد تلك الملفات
> 
> برجاء دراسة المشروع بكاملة قبل إرسال أي إستفسار وترك الاستفسارات للنهاية .



بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس اسلام


----------



## boughandora (22 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## boughandora (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## اسم مخالف - 60 (25 مايو 2012)

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا 
مششششششششششكور وهنيالك 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا أخ اسلام . وشكرا*


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (31 مايو 2012)

بوركتم جميعاً وجزيتم عنا خيرا​


----------



## عباس غوبر (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salahzantout (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بك


----------



## younis najjar (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحبوبي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك والى التقدم في العلم


----------



## ramz (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر باشمهندس ربنا يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله اخي لو امكن انزال الرسومات في ملف اتوكاد ولو امكن كذلك برنامج elite duct-sizing ومعه الكراك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng criss (2 فبراير 2013)

ميرسي


----------



## المعتصم محمد (12 فبراير 2013)

جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramyacademy (18 فبراير 2013)

بوركت


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## eldrainytiger (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sharief (6 أبريل 2013)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكر


----------



## عباس غوبر (7 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (8 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير دا


----------



## ali shaban (30 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الكريم الملفات نوعها اية pdf ولا اية


----------



## mim87 (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## OODAO_006 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

bark allah fekom


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## motaz hamdy (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااا


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## أبوأحــمــد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (1 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## wael rasheed (5 مايو 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alaa ramadan (21 مايو 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## hossam attia (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 مارس 2015)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (14 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2015)

جارى التحميل وشكرا


----------



## thaer11 (25 مارس 2015)

graciaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------

